# good deal, get it while it lasts



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i hope this isn't against the rules, if it is then delete it..., but user: blondeny brought to my attention that lnt.com had 99 cent shipping and they also had fish stuff for some weird reason. i was able to buy my seachem flourish stuff(they were on sale) with 99 cent shipping... so it was a huge steal.

http://www.lnt.com/category/1194/1/aquarium.html

as a note, the plant supplements is in food and supplements.


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

kmart.com also has good deals on eheim media/parts/etc.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

use code "fatwallet" to get free shipping over $15


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I moved this. We want the sale forum to remain a place where people have a place to sell something of theirs. Notifying others of deals, etc is not what that forum is for.


----------



## blondeyny (Apr 7, 2010)

Whenever I mention it, people think I'm crazy nuts. But yeah, you can't beat the $.99 shipping. It's not a constant thing, but most of the time it doesn't go any higher than $2.99 unless you are buying an oversized item. If you become a fan on FB they will send you notices when coupons are out etc. Unfortunately most of their percentage off coupons don't work on pet products. Conspiracy I tell you! LOL The one slight drawback is it will take about a week for something to arrive. At least to me it does. But it still is cheaper, for me at least, than actually driving to the big box stores and buying it there.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

it got to me in 3 days, i think it comes from LA. i bought a bottle of excel and flourish comprehensive... the cap for the comprehensive was leaking  not their fault but... for 99 cents you get a 6 dollar flat rate usps sized box filled with mostly air bags.


----------

